
The Humanity Star - rojoca
http://www.thehumanitystar.com/
======
carlsborg
Neat.

"The Humanity Star is a geodesic sphere is made from carbon fibre with 65
highly reflective panels..is visible in the night sky from anywhere on Earth
at dawn or dusk as it passes overhead. You can track the Humanity Star's
location here to find out when it will be overhead and visible in your
region."

